

If You Think the Job Hunt Sucks, Try Recruiting - vonnik
https://medium.com/terms-conditions/if-you-think-the-job-hunt-sucks-try-recruiting-677921d7f897

======
salem
Sounds like he's doing it wrong. As Joel says, the people you want to hire are
not looking for a job, so why expect them you play your recruiting game.

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070501/column-
guest.html](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070501/column-guest.html)

~~~
vonnik
Yeah, college recruiting is great for teams that are built out already and can
train the young devs. But not all teams are at that stage. The truth is that
the resumes coming in are mixed. Some are very good. The trick is to sort
through them.

I don't think there's any shame in looking for a job, if that's what you mean
by "playing the recruiting game." It's just a market place, and in market
places, buyers and sellers have to communicate.

